#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  Especialista em seguranca de rede, e um mercado promissor ??
Gostaria da opniao de voces sobre esse tema, se o mercado remunera bem um profissional da area de seguranca de rede, e se por isso vale apena investir tempo e dinheiro??? :?:

----------


## pitanga

É um mercado que está crescendo muito.

Só que deves ter o seguinte perfil:

1) Possuir formações nas áreas de Business e Tecnologia;
2) Ser um estrategista nato;
3) Profundo conhecedor de tecnologias de rede, Lan e Wan;
4) Profundo conhecimento em Sistemas Operacionais;
5) Bom conhecimento em programação;
6) Saber falar a língua do empresário (análise de riscos, contigência, relação custo/benefício, ROI, etc...);
7) Conhecer bem a ISO/IEC NBR 17799;
8) Possuir bastante experiência antes de se envolver, para não ser responsabilizado pela nova lei de Responsabilidade Civil.
9) Conhecer bem as leis que tratam de crimes digitais.
10) Possuir um bom perfil para atuar como Engenheiro Social, assim coletarás informações super importantes para criação da política de segurança.
11) Aprender a efetuar Pen-Test (Penetration Test)
12) Saber recomendar e de preferência saber implementar os mecanismos de segurança lógica e fisíca.
13) Muito mais coisas,.... ;-)

Tá dado o recado

[]´s

Marcos Pitanga

----------

Meu Deus, sera que um simples mortal como eu, algum dia vai ter todos esses conhecimentos, formulando melhor a pergunta, como devo fazer para ter todos esses conhecimentos?????? :?:

----------


## Super_Diaulas

amigo........faça como eu.....estude.........
quem sabe conseguimos.........leia tudo o que puder

----------


## mistymst

Cursos, Livros, Certificacoes, Internet, Artigos, etc etc etc

Voce vai penar um pouco para conseguir, se voce ta querendo conseguir tudo isso em um ano ta cruel, essas coisas vem com o tempo, nao tem como voce abstrair tudo de uma vez so, voce pode ate estudar, agora aprender de fato mesmo nao, voce tem que mecher tambem para fixar melhor entre outras coisas mais.


Mas o caminho das pedras e porai... eu ja to me caminhando nele mas eh complicado nego, alias a vida nao eh facil.

----------

Eu tenho um rede com dois micros, sera que com isso vou conseguir testar a minha rede?
Explicando melhor, ja entendi que vou ter que estudar muito e mecher tambem, e logico que nao vou poder sair por ai testando a rede dos outros, isso poderia se considerado uma invasao, entao gostaria de saber se com uma intranet de dois computadores apenas, conseguirei testar a seguranca da mesma, como se tivesse simulando a internet, ou seja uma tentativa de invasao vindo de fora???? :?:

----------


## gmlinux

Instala emuladores tipo virtual pc (da M$) ou vmware, crie redes virtuais (e ainda pode incluir as máquinas reais nestas redes).
Existem alguns emuladores free (lentos).

Só precisa ter máquina poderosa para rodar diversas VMs simultaneamente.

----------

Infelizmente as minhas configuracoes sao modestas, tenho um Amd1.9 e um pentium 233mmx, sera que com essas configuracoes tem como fazer??? :?:

----------


## gmlinux

vc possui um amd de 1.9 Ghz ? tudo bem que o mmx 233 não rola (eu tenho um também) mais se seu amd for um de 1.9 Ghz e tiver pelo menos 256 MB de RAM, rola (eu tenho um PIII 750 com 256MB e já rodei 4 máquinas virtuais, óbvio que cada uma usando somente 32 de ram. Tipo, FreeBSD + OpenBSD + NetBSD + Linux, já rodei Win98 (64 MB) + Linux (64 MB) e já rodei win2k (128MB), sofrível a instalação, mais rodou, já rodei Solaris 9, também sofrível a instalação.

E olha que usei como sistema operacional host (que é o sistema sobre o qual o emulador roda) um win2k3, lógico que enxutasso, rodando pouquissimos serviços e sem o explorer como shell (uso o RunIt), quando eu acabo de carregar o win2k3 ele consome menos de 100 MB ( eu mantive antivírus ativo  :Smile: , afinal é windows)

----------

Voce poderia me indicar apostilas ou tutorias mostrando como criar essas maquinas virtuais??? :?:

----------


## gmlinux

Eu usei as documentações dos próprios programas, eles também possuem wizards, é mole.
Talvez para iniciante, começar com vmware workstation ou virtual pc é mais fácil, depois pode ir para o GSX (e quem sabe ESX) da vmware ou Virtual server da microsoft.

----------

Mais porque eu nao posso usar a minha rede interna para testar???

----------


## gmlinux

> Mais porque eu nao posso usar a minha rede interna para testar???


pode, eu só sugeri isto para aumentar sua gama de testes, por exemplo, testes men on the midle (ou men in midle).
Além disto, existe recursos nestes emuladores que permitem que façamos testes, como por exemplo instalar um vírus ou fuçar configuração, e depois descartar as modificações feitas ao disco virtual, eliminando a necessidade de reinstalar o SO.

----------

O livro Hackers expostos 4º edicao, seria um bom livro para se ter uma ideia de como se proteger e criar firewall ou outros metodos para deixar uma rede segura????

----------

E um livro bom.

Mas ultrapassado, pode ser que a ultima edicao seja boa e te de um caminho de como pensar. Mas nao fique com receitas de bolo na cabeca! O importante e voce ter a mentalidade do atacante e do defensor da mesma forma ter boa logica, espirito critico, perceber furos em ideias.

Procure entender as bases dos assuntos. Perceber...

Maximum Security que e um livro bem antigo e igualmente ultrapassado mas seria o melhor. O Expostos parece bom tambem. Alias e dificil nao ser ultrapassado neste ramo. tem que estudar sempre. 

O da Geek e fraquinho! Feito por algum lammer.

Fazendo uma analogia que penso ser engracada.
Nao dou valor a dancarino que faz aula de danca mas sim a quem aprende a dancar sozinho, entende o processo e cria algo melhor.
Nao dou valor a jogador de futebol que joga com alguem treinando mas sim ao que observa e aperfeicoa.
Conclusao: So voce podera te ensinar alguma coisa. Tente, erre, fuce e acerte. Depois vai ficando mais facil.

E muito importante que voce nunca use o que aprende para a destruicao e sim para a protecao e construcao! respeite! seja um White Hat!

um abraço,

P4f

----------

